# Profile Picture



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Does my face look Green in this


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Does my face look Green in this


I cant change my profile pic - dunno why


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to use "Edit avatar" I think?? Se if that helps??

Jo xxx


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

If you avatar is too large in size I found it does not upload


----------

